# New INTP on the block



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

hey, guys, my name's Davis. As stated I'm an INTP. I've been studying MBTI intensively for about a year now. (my desire for competence (sp?) of the entire field had to be fufilled) 
I apologize to the SJs for my spelling discarings; I feel my ideas are more important  

anyway. Just thought I'd say hey. I decided to jump on my first MBTI forum to learn any little bits I haven't yet, or observe what experience has taught others. 
any questions, just feel free to ask.


----------



## infjmom (Apr 2, 2011)

DWhite said:


> hey, guys, my name's Davis. As stated I'm an INTP. I've been studying MBTI intensively for about a year now. (my desire for competence (sp?) of the entire field had to be fufilled)
> I apologize to the SJs for my spelling discarings; I feel my ideas are more important
> 
> anyway. Just thought I'd say hey. I decided to jump on my first MBTI forum to learn any little bits I haven't yet, or observe what experience has taught others.
> any questions, just feel free to ask.


Welcome to PerC. INTP's drive me nuts, but I love em!


----------



## oxytocinjunkie (Dec 13, 2010)

Quite a drive you have there, welcome to the forum


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

DWhite said:


> hey, guys, my name's Davis. As stated I'm an INTP. I've been studying MBTI intensively for about a year now. (my desire for competence (sp?) of the entire field had to be fufilled)
> I apologize to the SJs for my spelling discarings; I feel my ideas are more important
> 
> anyway. Just thought I'd say hey. I decided to jump on my first MBTI forum to learn any little bits I haven't yet, or observe what experience has taught others.
> any questions, just feel free to ask.


No!!! So many errors in grammer!!! Can't take it!!!!! Oh well you're new I'll let it slide... this time... welcome!!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

Thanks so much!  Any big names on this forum I should look for? I haven't really gotten a feel for the size of this forum yet.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

DWhite said:


> Thanks so much!  Any big names on this forum I should look for? I haven't really gotten a feel for the size of this forum yet.


Excuse me for my ignorance; but what do you mean by "big names?"


----------



## infjmom (Apr 2, 2011)

Konan said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance; but what do you mean by "big names?"


He must be refering to me.


----------



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

Konan said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance; but what do you mean by "big names?"


haha oohhhh the ISFJ and your questions... 

I mean like the moderators, well-known/respected members, etc.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

infjmom said:


> He must be refering to me.


Why would he be?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DWhite said:


> haha oohhhh the ISFJ and your questions...
> 
> I mean like the moderators, well-known/respected members, etc.


Moderators would include @Promethea, @timeless, @Scruffy. Admins would include @Happy, @TreeBob, @screamofconscious.

Well-known/respected members (in my opinion, anyway) include @snail, @kiwigrl, @Troisi, @Psychosmurf, @Ozziechick1966, @vivacissimamente, @avalanche183, @MonieJ, @SenhorFrio, @WickedQueen, @tuna, @Konan, @Fizz, @Kr3m1in, @PlushWitch, @Sily, @BlondeRJ, @teddy564339, @Monte, @lirulin, @Paragon and many others.


----------



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

I greatly appreciate that list. thank you


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DWhite said:


> I greatly appreciate that list. thank you


You're welcome. I've been here for a few years and the people I listed are some of our most well known and respected members, although there many I missed off and many who are not active anymore.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

DWhite said:


> I greatly appreciate that list. thank you


aye there baby boy..;P
welcome to _the block _*tips Russian hat*


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to PC 
and thanx for the mention @skycloud86 !!!


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for including me @skycloud86,and welcome @DWhite.Another ISFJ here who is a grammar fanatic,but i can forgive you this time.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome @DWhite! Is it D. White or like Dwight? I'm going to call you "Dwight" in my head either way.

And thanks for the mention @skycloud86, well-known or respected? I'll take _notorious_ 

Notorious F.I.Z.Z.


----------



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

haha it's D. White. But I feel honored that you'd compare me to Mr. Schrute  (if you watch the American version of the office, you know what i'm talking about)


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome, @DWhite! I love INTP's. I'm looking forward to seeing your flawless logic and classic INTP wit. :happy:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome. Oh and some ENFJs are also particular about grammar. :wink:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome!! :happy:
Oh yeah, about the grammar. I'm also quite obsessed about it. But that's only in my native language (and in other languages when I know I know it better). So I didn't pay attention to your grammar and I don't even know if you've made any mistakes. The only bad thing you might do to me by using false grammar is teaching me bad English. :wink: (sorry :crazy ...but my Dutch hubby is also "teaching" me bad German...so my languages are quite a mess anyway. Ok...enough now... :crazy:

Welcome again! :happy:

@skycloud86 Thanks for the mention :blushed:


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Moderators would include @Promethea, @timeless, @Scruffy. Admins would include @Happy, @TreeBob, @screamofconscious.
> 
> Well-known/respected members (in my opinion, anyway) include @snail, @kiwigrl, @Troisi, @Psychosmurf, @Ozziechick1966, @vivacissimamente, @avalanche183, @MonieJ, @SenhorFrio, @WickedQueen, @tuna, @Konan, @Fizz, @Kr3m1in, @PlushWitch, @Sily, @BlondeRJ, @teddy564339, @Monte, @lirulin, @Paragon and many others.


@skycloud86 you are too modest!


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

I was once an INTP. I'm more F now. But welcome, old buddy!


----------



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

saturnne said:


> I was once an INTP. I'm more F now. But welcome, old buddy!


I understand. haha I'm desperately trying to develop my F. It's rather frustrating. But again, I do enjoy being Vulcan and able to detach myself from feelings de temps en temps. <-- that's French. they're all giant Fs, right? XD

Your picture reminds me of my turtle, Jim. He's a red-eared turtle about the size of a pocketwatch. Found him on the golf course with birds around him.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Moderators would include @Promethea, @timeless, @Scruffy. Admins would include @Happy, @TreeBob, @screamofconscious.
> 
> Well-known/respected members (in my opinion, anyway) include @snail, @kiwigrl, @Troisi, @Psychosmurf, @Ozziechick1966, @vivacissimamente, @avalanche183, @MonieJ, @SenhorFrio, @WickedQueen, @tuna, @Konan, @Fizz, @Kr3m1in, @PlushWitch, @Sily, @BlondeRJ, @teddy564339, @Monte, @lirulin, @Paragon and many others.


*wipes tear*

:blushed:


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

DWhite said:


> I understand. haha I'm desperately trying to develop my F. It's rather frustrating. But again, I do enjoy being Vulcan and able to detach myself from feelings de temps en temps. <-- that's French. they're all giant Fs, right? XD
> 
> Your picture reminds me of my turtle, Jim. He's a red-eared turtle about the size of a pocketwatch. Found him on the golf course with birds around him.


I like French.  I only learned for a couple of years, though, so I forgot a lot. I don't know too many French people, but yeah, the ones I know seem to be pretty F.  I like being F more than T because although both have their pros and cons, I feel like I'm more myself when I listen to my emotions rather than try to think about the issue.

I'm sorry about Jim. He sure had a pretty swell name.


----------



## DWhite (May 9, 2011)

saturnne said:


> I like French.  I only learned for a couple of years, though, so I forgot a lot. I don't know too many French people, but yeah, the ones I know seem to be pretty F.  I like being F more than T because although both have their pros and cons, I feel like I'm more myself when I listen to my emotions rather than try to think about the issue.
> 
> I'm sorry about Jim. He sure had a pretty swell name.


I dont know... sometimes my feelings bother me. they hinder my ability to objectively deal with a situation the most effective way. but on the other hand, it's never good long-term to bottle up feelings...... I like being able to choose when to feel (as sick as that may sound)

and Jim is still alive. I got him before the birds had their way with him. I actually just fed him =D


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

DWhite said:


> I dont know... sometimes my feelings bother me. they hinder my ability to objectively deal with a situation the most effective way. but on the other hand, it's never good long-term to bottle up feelings...... I like being able to choose when to feel (as sick as that may sound)
> 
> and Jim is still alive. I got him before the birds had their way with him. I actually just fed him =D


Hahaha for some reason I totally interpreted what you said as Jim having died! Sorry about that.  I'm very relieved that he's still alive and doing well.

I don't know, I've experimented a lot; I have knew theories almost everyday about how I could feel the most "comfortable." You know, be yourself. And I've noticed dealing with things more with my heart than with my head makes me feel more fulfilled and happy. Focusing on my feelings helps me engage with the present.

I also totally want to be able to choose when to feel. That would make my days a little brighter--but I don't know if I'll be comfortable with it.  Personal preference, I guess. And hence the MBTI.  (I sure use a lot of smilies)


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Greetings Davis
I have never studied mbti (heh like thats worst kept secret on here *cheeky winks and ravishing to the ladies) and get all the types mixed up often).
I like procuring fine wine and invoking chaos and mayhem throughout my cosmos
I have learned all that I can ever learn about peeplers and declare them a dying race. 
Doom gloom daffodils and foom
So it was fortold by....


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

DWhite said:


> hey, guys, my name's Davis. As stated I'm an INTP. I've been studying MBTI intensively for about a year now. (my desire for competence (sp?) of the entire field had to be fufilled)
> I apologize to the SJs for my spelling discarings; I feel my ideas are more important
> 
> anyway. Just thought I'd say hey. I decided to jump on my first MBTI forum to learn any little bits I haven't yet, or observe what experience has taught others.
> any questions, just feel free to ask.


It's fellow INTPs (usually procrastinating ones) that'll grill yer for yer spellings. Be warned.

Oh, and...










This is the best MBTI forum, honest! 
Also nice to see someone with a bit of MBTI background knowlegde.


----------



## sigmundv (May 14, 2011)

Here's another INTP new to this forum. My girlfriend (who has a master's degree in psychology and is an INTJ) got me interested in this MBTI business. What I find most intriguing is how accurate the type descriptions are. I always feel like it's describing me albeit it's not specific to any particular person. Oh! Sorry for these ramblings. I just realised I wrote too much...


----------



## infjmom (Apr 2, 2011)

sigmundv said:


> Here's another INTP new to this forum. My girlfriend (who has a master's degree in psychology and is an INTJ) got me interested in this MBTI business. What I find most intriguing is how accurate the type descriptions are. I always feel like it's describing me albeit it's not specific to any particular person. Oh! Sorry for these ramblings. I just realised I wrote too much...


Oh my! Such and INTP! 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Moderators would include @Promethea, @timeless, @Scruffy. Admins would include @Happy, @TreeBob, @screamofconscious.
> 
> Well-known/respected members (in my opinion, anyway) include @snail, @kiwigrl, @Troisi, @Psychosmurf, @Ozziechick1966, @vivacissimamente, @avalanche183, @MonieJ, @SenhorFrio, @WickedQueen, @tuna, @Konan, @Fizz, @Kr3m1in, @PlushWitch, @Sily, @BlondeRJ, @teddy564339, @Monte, @lirulin, @Paragon and many others.


You're so kind, Skycloud86! I'm not on enough since I had the baby. Now that things are settling down, I need to get back into it!


----------

